# installed onboard charger



## hipster dufus (Feb 11, 2018)

recvd my noco 2 bank charger today. installed in bilge area.. routed wires. had to put on floor of bilge. mounted on waterproofed plywood. too heavy to hang on wall of bilge with screw, no way to bolt thru.i was using a shumacher smart charger to charge 1 batt at a time. the tm deep cycle would go green,100%, in a timely manner. the starting battery always showed charging, red led,.so when i hooked up and plugged in the noco 2 bank, the tm deep cycle went green after a short time. the starting battery is still showing that it is charging. is this normal? will it go green eventually?both batteies are 1 month old. tm is a grp 29, starting is a grpn24. 2 chargers same issue. thanks for your replies.


----------



## TheLastCall (Feb 12, 2018)

How many amps is your starting battery? And how long has it been charging?

70amp battery with 10 amp charger should take 7 hours max (assuming it’s completely dead)

Odds are the battery is bad. Check the voltage on the battery when it’s not on the charger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 12, 2018)

Batteries test good w meter and minn Kota battery tester. Tm at 12.7 starting at 12.8 turned on lights to load starting battery. Thinking I got a floating ground or something to tend the fuel system


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 13, 2018)

starting battery is115 amps have it on charger now. charger is a 4 amp


----------



## TheLastCall (Feb 13, 2018)

So 29 hours max. From dead to full charge.

I’d try charging it only connected to the battery (nothing else) see if it will show as full charge. If it does means charger and battery are good.

Does your electrical have a master off? If not it is possible that one or a few of your accessories is constantly drawing power. This is normal. I’d install a master switch it should help extend the life of your battery and charger



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Feb 14, 2018)

Not commenting on your charging issue (but I think it will just take some time, as others have said.)

There is no way that I'd have my charger on the flat deck. Rain; waves; wash...sooner or later that 110-volt device will be sitting on or in water.

I've got two different on-board chargers hung from side-walls on my boats. You might have to put an expanding molly in, or larger screws with very coarse threads...but leaving your charger on the deck, IMHO, is a big problem waiting to happen.


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 15, 2018)

wanted to hang on wall. any screw of adequate size wouldnt fit in charger holes. it has a deep well. head of screw would be to big. on other hand it is completely waterproof. will get wet rarely.i moved batts around to accomodate charger. i must have tightened everything right. light goes green now. thanks gents


----------



## moecarama (Feb 26, 2018)

Mount the charger on a piece of wood or cutting board then mount to the wall or vice versa. This way you can use appropriate screw size, and keep off the deck.


----------



## hipster dufus (Feb 27, 2018)

i mounted a waterproofed piece of plywood to deck and then mounted charger to it. i will monitor it . any future mods will involve rerouting wire harnesses. only available wall has gas tank behind it. on the other hand the sidewall has a routing tube that i can place the ac plug into while not in use.


----------

